# Indy's Story



## Taurusa (Dec 9, 2007)

My little girl... she was just three when she went to the rainbow bridge. When we bought her we knew very little about breeders/goldens and got her out of the paper from a back yard breeder. We noticed when she was 6months that she had a clicking hip and she limped a lot if she did lots of running around.

The last few years we had little trouble with it as we limited her running around and only took her for short walks. One wednesday night i noticed she was lying out on the grass and had to really coax her inside to sleep. She limped the whole way inside. About 130am i heard her try and get up, and flop to the ground. She couldn't use her back legs. We quickly scanned her whole body, expecting it to be a tick... nothing so we rushed her to the vet where none was found, even after having to shave every bit of her beautiful golden hair off. He sent us home with her and we took her back for x-rays the next day which showed a compressed spine.

over the next 5 days I nursed her. Carried her out to wee. She did no poos in this time, which was a great concern to us. She wouldn't eat but had terrible thirst, which just made her throw up. By the end she was throwing up blood! I rushed home from work on the tuesday and rang the vet in dismay, in tears as she was burning us, and had been panting craizily, she had used her front legs and wriggled around 180deg.

By the time i got to the vet after work, she was on a drip, lifeless, no wagging tail, no smile, i sat in the cage with her and hugged her and kissed her and told her how much i loved her. I said to DH "I think it is time we let her go"... and she sat up and wagged her tail... she knew. They put in the injection and i held her paw as she went to sleep.

We had her cremated and took her to her favourite park for one last swim. All the vet told us was, appart from the compressed spine, her capillaries had shut down, and she had an temperature... nothing more... i wish i had answers... i wish i knew i did all i could to save her, to help her... this is terrible...

Thanks for listening ....
INDY I MISS YOU AND WANT YOU BACK
Indy 13/10/04 ~ 20/11/07


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

it must be so difficult to lose a beloved pet at such a young age and so unexplained. i know you will love it here, everyone is so kind and supportive to eachother, and i'm so glad you shared Indy's story with us. I am sure she's playing at the bridge just waiting for you to join her


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. I see it was just a few weeks ago. Most of us here have sent a beloved pet to Rainbow Bridge. We understand your pain.

Was the vet able to tell you if her problem was due to injury or another defect she was born with?


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Thank you for sharing Indy's story. It is obvious you loved her very much (and still do). It's always so hard to lose your golden companion, at every age, but it is a special kind of heartbreak when it happens so young. I hope that being able to put it down in writing has helped. It is truly a beautiful tribute. When you feel ready I hope you will share some of the fond memories you have of Indy, those silly little things that made her so special to you. And when the time is right, I have no doubt that she will help guide you toward another loving golden soul to continue your healing. Take care.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry you lost your sweet girl at such a young age. I havent had that type of problem but it sounds like the compressed spine were causing nerve problems to where she couldnt walk. We had an eskie that had that. The spine was pressing on his nerves and it caused hiim to not be able to walk. It was due to abuse he went thru before he came to us. The vet said it would be very hard to repair that damage without damaging the nerves in the spine. So we had to let him go. 
It sounds like it may have been from the hip problem or something she might have been born with. 
She is running and playing without any pain at the bridge with all of our furkids until you can be together again.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Much, much, to soon for her leave. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Poor baby. You did the right thing. And to stay with her to the very end shows what a loving mom your are. It breaks my heart to think of what she and your family had to go through.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sad and sorry for your loss of your sweet Indy, it is hard to lose our loved pet at any time and harder still when they are so young.
In time when your pain subsides, please know you did the very best for Indy, and she is at the Rainbow Bridge with all our lost Goldens and running free without pain.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss i had a simlar thing happen to me with me Sadie this year so i really know how you feel.
This site is really good when you feel down just post and the people on the site do understand we all have one thing in common we love our dogs.


Maggie


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Just look at that sweet face. I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## micoli (Nov 12, 2007)

My condolences. Being there with her at the end is the hardest thing ever but you owe it to them. I think you did the right thing. So sad.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's always hard to say good-bye to a loved one, but especially so when they are so young. However, by not letting her suffer anymore, you performed the ultimate act of love. I hope you stay around here .. there are alot of really nice, compassionate people who have bonded into one big golden family.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry...


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of your beautiful Indy. Its so very hard to lose them so young, I know, we lost our girl Daisy to cancer and she was 3 1/2 years. You will find alot of great support here. Take care.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

very sorry for the loss of your Indy, poor thing... I've known no greater pain in this life than the loss of my golden girl.. so i know this will be a difficult time for you, hang in there and have comfort in the fact that you gave Indy a good loving home..


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry to read of your sad loss - especially one so young. I am sure that you did everything you could have for her and in time you will realise that. She will be safe at the bridge with all of our other goldens who will look after her. Take care - you are in safe hands on this forum.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful sweet face your Indy had. I am so sorry. It is such a hard decision to make but it is the right one when it puts an end to their suffereing.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Indy. It's never easy, but seems especially hard when they are so young.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Indy and you will be in our prayers for many nights to come. Rest assured she is pain free, healthy and playing at the Bridge until you join her again.


----------

